# Looking for a RPG Club In Scotland?



## a2ndchapter (Mar 16, 2007)

I've been collating a list of them and thought it might be worth posting it here.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/scottishgaming/ A Yahoo Group for Scottish Gaming.

http://www.gugs.org.uk/ is the Glasgow Uni group
http://g3online.tripod.com/ G3 Glasgow Gaming Group
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/SURGe/ Strathclyde University Roleplay Gamers etc - SURGe

http://www.hobbits.org.uk/ Paisley Uni group

http://www.orcedinburgh.co.uk/ is an Edinburgh 'open to all' gaming group which I run.
http://www.geas.org.uk/ is Edinburgh Uni's group
http://wattgamers.co.uk/ is Heriot Watt Uni's group

http://www.dusa.dundee.ac.uk/durps/ Dundee Uni group

http://www.thesinner.net/mb/Societies/gamesoc St Andrew's Uni group
http://z11.invisionfree.com/THE_GAMES_CLUB/index.php Dunfermline Wargames and Roleplaying Fellowship

http://www.au-roleplay.org/aura/ Aberdeen University gaming group
http://www.otherdeen.org/ An 'other' Aberdeen group

If anyone knows of any others let me know.

Cheers,

Dave

Currently running and playing games at ORC Edinburgh.


----------



## a2ndchapter (Jul 17, 2007)

*quarterly bump*


----------

